
Neural Network Learns to Identify Criminals by Their Faces - doener
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602955/neural-network-learns-to-identify-criminals-by-their-faces/
======
stewbrew
A Nazi's wet dream.

In the submitted article, they say that 10% of the data was used as test data
set. I cannot find that info in the orig article. After skimming through the
paper, it seems to me the reported accuracy results from the 10-fold cross-
validation approach they used - which probably explains the 10% mentioned
above. They should probably have calculated the accuracy with a fresh data
set. It also seems they have a certain false pos rate.

------
ankurdhama
Actually, neural network computed the conditional probability distribution of
the training data.

